
Termix – Beautiful SSH client, start crowdfunding and early access - plqws
https://patreon.com/termix
======
dddddaviddddd
The smudge on the screenshot is a strange visual. Also very unusual that the
entire main text column is an 8000-pixel high, 3 MB PNG image.

